# Distiller bzw Quark Express Problem



## Sonya76 (16. August 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Problem mit dem drucken eines PDF's vom Quark Express auf den Adobe Distiller. Und zwar jedesmal kommt eine Fehlermeldung:
%%[ Error: Symbol not found. Font cannot be embedded. ]%%

Die Schrift Symbol ist bei mir auf den Rechner (PC) als TT-Schrift aufgeführt aber nicht als PS-Schrift. Die Suche im den QXD-Dokument dieser Schrift, ist vergebens weil es 80 Seiten hat und ich teilweise Fremddokumente eingefügt habe. Auch beim "Schriftersetzen" führt das QXD-Dokument diese Schrift nicht mit auf, sodass ich sie nicht mal ersetzen kann in eine andere Schrift. Beim Drucken im Distilller mit der Option "Schriften einbetten" wenn Schrift nicht gefunden dann "ignorieren" bringt ebenso nichts. 

Nun bin ich ratlos, bis dass ich nur noch die Symbol PS-Schrift kaufe und sie hier installiere, oder fällt euch noch eine Alternative ein? 

Sonya


----------



## Manstein (16. August 2007)

Und wie wäre es, wenn Du die Schrift in Pfade konvertierst? Dann kannst Du es doch als Vektorgrafik einfügen...


----------



## Sonya76 (16. August 2007)

Wie soll das im Quark Express gehen? Kannst du mir diesen Befehl beschreiben?
Ich denke trotzdem wird es nicht funktionieren, weil ich nicht mal weiss wo die Schrift Symbol sich befindet, oder kannst du mir helfen die ausfindig zu machen? 

Danke, Sonya


----------



## woni (17. August 2007)

Das funktioniert so:

Maximal eine Zeile Text auswählen (mehr schafft Quark Express nicht auf einmal)
dann das Menü Stil | Text in Rahmen
und fertig.

Der Text ist jetzt ein Pfad, es gibt also nicht mehr das Menü zur Textbearbeitung.
Versalien und Schattierungen bleiben dabei auch nicht erhalten.

MfG
woni


----------



## Beppone (20. August 2007)

Hallo Sonya,

es gibt Fonts, die aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen nicht vom Distiller eingebettet werden können. Wenn das entsprechende Flag im Font gesetzt ist, geht das selbst dann nicht, wenn du die Schrift lokal auf dem Rechner hast.

Mehrere Möglichkeiten:

1. Textstellen aufsuchen und in Pfade konvertieren.

2. PDF schreiben, lokal mit Acrobat öffnen (Font muß natürlich auf Rechner sein) und mit Pitstop in Pfade konvertieren.

3. Font-Clone finden, installieren und Textpassagen ersetzen. Ist nicht immer einfach zu finden, aber irgendwo geistern die Schriften dann doch im Netz herum. Hab' mal ewig nach einer Free-Version der "Rotis" gesucht, fand aber nur kommerzielle Angebote - bis ich dann endlich die "Libre" fand. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück.

Vielleicht hilfts ja..

Grüße, Beppone


----------

